# great web hosting companies?



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

hey guys i just finished a 3 year stint with hostmonster and i was a bit less that satisified. they have great customer service and tech support but my pages loaded slowly and it was a real pain working with and editing their php limitations. 

im looking for a web hosting service that is flexible with its options and pretty quick.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

are you looking for hosting or dedicated? for dedicated i can recommend softlayer. webhosting talk forums offer sections are a good place to start


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2009)

hostgator had good prices when i joined up and the one time i had a problem with the bundled software they got back to me within 24hrs (probably a lot less, but my memory is shot).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks. i just figured a lot of people into webmastering would have a list of clients they enjoy working with.


----------



## alexpr07 (Sep 25, 2009)

for shared hosting i recommend ixwebhosting or 1and1


----------



## caputon (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

I have read your topic. What's useful innformation for my job.
I do agree with you. Those are the most effective way
have a blessed day


__________________
Pictures of liposuction before and after - Prices and cost of laser liposuction


----------



## btecol (Sep 30, 2009)

you will find tons of web hosting companies online and i can understand it can be a headache to move from one host to another  but personally i use chime host for web hosting.  They offer good rates, good features and excellent support.  use their trial before you choose to pay just to be on the safe side


----------

